# more about breeders



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Guys!!
I am still in the quest for a havanese!! Have spoke to many people, but I guess I am very scared by the amount of information that i need to gather.
Is any one familiar with "MajicalHavanese"( Aston, IA) or the "Big Branch Creek"
Please let me know 
Thanks always,
Maria V


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I do not know of these breeders. Did you contact the HCA for a list of breeders? That's the way I would go. I could only find the Big Branch website and it does not appear that they show their parents or health test. they also have many liters, which to me is a red flag. The bigger red flag was the condition the parent were in. They did not look very healthy or happy. Good luck in your search. Remember, you get what you pay for. A quality havanese will cost you 1500-2500.00 depending on where you live.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have not heard of those breeder's so I am no help there for you....sorry!!! Looking into all the information can be overwhelming but you want to make sure you are making the right decision for you and the puppy!!!! Just take your time and ask lots of questions....there are many people on here that will help you out!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

PS. FYI Arkansas is puppy mill country. I am not saying they are...........


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Isn't Big Branch Creek the one that got busted a while back? I could be wrong, but I swear I remember something about them in the news. I am not sure about Majical, but red flags went up when I was looking for my dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maria, when you see a breeder's site that grabs your attention, feel free to contact them. Then ask about the registered names of the parents and the health testing information so you can verify it. Once you get that little bit of info, you can start delving deeper into your search. 

If you do not get that basic info from them, then just cross them off your list and don't waste anymore time with them. That would be my advice.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Maria,
Email the HCA breeder referral. I did that in 2004 and was sent a list of breeders in my general area and was directed to the local Havanese club. I contacted them and received another list of breeders. From those, I chose three to contact. One responded within a few days, one contacted me several months later and one never did. That made it easy.......


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just a note on HCA's breeder referral - They have been sending out emails that they are revamping the process and have just set up a new system that will provide a listing without emailing anyone. If you check the HCA site, it may have the details listed. The new referral system looks much better, but because of the changes, there is a chance that only a handful of breeders are even listed yet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

maria v said:


> Hi Guys!!
> I am still in the quest for a havanese!! Have spoke to many people, but I guess I am very scared by the amount of information that i need to gather.
> Is any one familiar with "MajicalHavanese"( Aston, IA) or the "Big Branch Creek"
> Please let me know
> ...


Are you saying Aston Iowa?


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, Aston Iowa ( believe)
I got a few names from the HCA, emailed most of them so , far only one response.
will see
maria


----------

